# My Battery Life with Amazon Lighted Cover



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been trying to measure the battery life while using my lighted cover. I read about 1 hour a day without the light, and about 2 hours with the light. I have to charge about every 5 or 6 days. Is this similar to the experience of others?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is you Kindle wi-fi only, or does it have 3G

Do you keep the wi-fi/3G on all the time?

Do you listen to audio on your Kindle?


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Should have mentioned all that, sorry. Wifi only. I keep Wifi off unless I am buying a book. When I use it, it is jump on, jump off. I do not listen to audio. 99.9 percent of my usage is reading only. No games.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yours does seem to be draining a little quickly.

My usage is similar to yours. Mine is wi-fi only, and I tend to keep the wi-fi on at all times, and I charge mine about once a week.

Have you checked to see if you have any items that have not indexed?

Have you tried restarting the Kindle?


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I have restarted it, and nothing is indexing. I suppose I will do a more "scientific" measure of battery drainage and call Amazon CS and see what they have to say. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

Desertway said:


> I have been trying to measure the battery life while using my lighted cover. I read about 1 hour a day without the light, and about 2 hours with the light. I have to charge about every 5 or 6 days. Is this similar to the experience of others?


I read about the same amount of time as you and also have to charge my Kindle every 5 or 6 days. I guess the lighted cover needs lots of juice, but it's so convenient that I don't mind having to charge it more often than if I used a regular cover.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Do the 3G units need more juice then the wifi only units?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wifi only -- wifi off unless I'm fetching a book.
Read about 3-4 hours a day (in about 4 - 5 sessions).
Charge the battery every 2 - 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LUW said:


> Do the 3G units need more juice then the wifi only units?


When the 3G is _*on*_? yes....

According to the specs, ~3 weeks for wi-fi only, ~10 days for 3G.

With the 3G/wi-fi off, both models _allegedly_ should get a month.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

Interesting. I was under the impression that both wifi and 3G drained the same amount of energy, and the battery would only last 10 days. I only turn them on when I have to d/l a book, so my battery life is quite good. But is there a way to turn on only the 3G? I don't have wifi at home, I depend on 3G, and I think you can't turn on only 3G and not wifi. Or is it possible?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you cannot turn off wi-fi/3G independently..... It's all or nothing.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> Wifi only -- wifi off unless I'm fetching a book.
> Read about 3-4 hours a day (in about 4 - 5 sessions).
> Charge the battery every 2 - 2 1/2 weeks.


3 or 4 hours a day with the lighted cover lit? That is significantly more battery life than mine.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

OOPS -- forgot to say -- non-lighted cover.  Sorry.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got the lighted cover.  I leave the wifi on most of the time.  I probably read two hours a day on average and I use the light for about an hour of that.  I only charge my kindle once every 2 1/2 weeks or so.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Emmalita said:


> I've got the lighted cover. I leave the wifi on most of the time. I probably read two hours a day on average and I use the light for about an hour of that. I only charge my kindle once every 2 1/2 weeks or so.


That sounds a bit better than me, but not completely out of line. Thanks.


----------

